# '09 Mud Pros



## boomer

does anyone know what size tire the '09 mud pro can handle stock without any mods?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Its got 28's now right?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i think they do come with 28's. I would have to say that you could probably turn a 29.5 and posibly a 30 with a stock mud pro.


----------



## walker

i've got some 30 mud lite if you wanna see if they fit.. dunno about the bolt pattern...


----------



## MTImodquad

The bolt pattern won't work if they are off you BF. You can put 29.5's for sure. The 31's may rub a little.


----------



## walker

yea forgot to say that i'm about to upgrade to 30 backs


----------



## boomer

yeah, they come stock with 28" mst's, but i want something more aggressive to play in the deep east texas mud. the 30" mudlites should fit my stock rims. how does the mud lites do the texas stuff walker?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Mud lites...:haha: you mean suck lites, Zillas way out perf. the mud lites


----------



## walker

i'm guessing you got 14 in rims i like them and at the meet and greet i went where everyone else did with laws and zilla's ............ look at the vid's of the meet and greet theres 1 of me in a canal i'm wearing a red t shirt riding a black brute.. and dont be hating HONDA RECOVERY


----------



## hondarecoveryman

He is right, he was goin wherever he wanted to at the M & G ride,I only call them suck lites cause I have seen a set wear down smooth in about 6 months of trail riding ,he couldnt start off in wet grass then:haha:


----------



## Roboquad

29.5 outlaws up to 31's will work fine my neighbor has 2 of them and I got to pull him out today with the bruit. those snorkels dont work well under water. Draining the oil (Kitty Milk) out tomorrow for him. he wanted to take it to the dealer. BYE BYE WARRENTY if he did that. if you cant make it with 29.5's you need a boat. that thing makes my bruit look like a kids toy.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

They only have a 6 month warranty or something like that so he really aint out much


----------



## boomer

cats only come with a 6 month warranty, but sometimes that means they think their product is better....sorry, gotta throw a little trash out there since i'm new..lol


----------



## walker

bwhahahaha i hear yea boomer.. i do like the way them mud pros look but it ain't no brute just sayin


----------



## Bootlegger

A guy that races on my team with me races a Mud Pro and his first race or so he ran 29.5X10's and did well with no clutch Mods....


----------



## boomer

sweet, I am gonna start looking for some 29.5's


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> yea forgot to say that i'm about to upgrade to 30 backs


:rockn: :bigok:


----------



## Masher

There is a MP700 on my dealers floor stock with 30" backs on it and they have plenty of clearance. The 31 Laws will fit no problem.


----------



## Bootlegger

walker said:


> yea forgot to say that i'm about to upgrade to 30 backs


Once you get Silverbacks you won't get anything else. :rockn: Mine aren't 30's...they are 28x10x12's but I love them. I like them a lot better than my Outlaws.


----------



## boomer

The stock rims I believe are 12". Where would a good site be to look for some backs or outlaws? Any ideas as to what they run?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

www.mudthrowers.com Best prices and even better service!!!


----------



## walker

well i might have a friends dad that owns a tire shop he checking to see what all atv tires he can get and its local and it will be close to his cost... but if that falls threw than yea mud throwers for sure


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Mud throwers can prob beat his cost ! free shipping and you are gettin a 10% discount and supportin MIMB:bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

www.mudthrowers.com


----------



## walker

i will find out tomorrow ...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

http://www.mud-throwers.com/inc/sdetail/15269 Here is a link straight to the BACKS:rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

There is a kitty kat Mud Pro at our local dealer already set up with some 30" Backs they fit with plenty of room and remember the 700 Mud Pro comes with a 4:10 gear ratio it should have plenty of low end grunt to spin whatever you want.


----------



## Bootlegger

hondarecoveryman said:


> www.mudthrowers.com Best prices and even better service!!!


yes....Matt is the MAN!!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

boomer said:


> The stock rims I believe are 12". Where would a good site be to look for some backs or outlaws? Any ideas as to what they run?



Call Steel Horses.....there out in Texas and very good people from what I am told. Bo who races on my team got his there.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah Steel Horses are suppose to be top notch Cat people too from what I hear.


----------



## boomer

thanks for the input! i gotta bookmark those sites so I can have direct links. Next question for the group, what's a good asking price for those 28" MST's?


----------



## MeanGreen198

Let us know what u get and post some pics!


----------



## Polaris425

boomer said:


> thanks for the input! i gotta bookmark those sites so I can have direct links. Next question for the group, what's a good asking price for those 28" MST's?


See what they are listed for on HL then subtract about $100 or $150.


----------



## boomer

Well, I got a profile pic up, but.I am kinda slow at getting things done. I seem to run out of daylight. My wife is wanting another baby so I may have to make do with what I have and be happy bout it (for now)! I may have to check the WTS/Wtt area and see if I can pawn em off on someone else. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## boomer

Hey walker, u find anything out from your friends dad on the tires?


----------



## walker

yea he was a little cheaper but when you add the mimb discount on mud throwers he was a little higher but that was with mounting and balancing....


----------



## Polaris425

mudthrowers comes mounted & ready to slap on


----------



## walker

just buying tires.............


----------



## Polaris425

oh


----------



## walker

but they gotta deal may get a new set of wheels!!!!.. if i can talk my wife into it lol


----------



## Masher

Break out the flip flop and let her eat.


----------



## boomer

I feel your pain walker. I am trying to talk my wife out of having another baby so I can get some 32" backs. Odds seem to be against me


----------



## Masher

Go and get snipped and you will be good.


----------



## boomer

Spoken like a true **** a$$. That thought has crossed my mind a few times, but I eventually want another one. When I get some more time off I need to hop over to your neck of da woods


----------



## muddpro700

EFI flashing on display.. Loss of power .. back fired one time .. comes and goes .. Tech Shop could not find problem Help!!!


----------



## boomer

is ur kitty pro am '09 or'10 mod? Mine did that and I had a bad fuse/relay along with a jacked up wiring harness. Got that fixed and everything has been running good since. Now that I have jinxed myself, I am going riding thursday! haha, back to the shop I go


----------

